# Some Of Keith Jarrett's hives we stole



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are some hives of Keith's we stole LOL. They were packed full of bees-








Here is the trailer of nucs before we split...we got around 20-21 nucs out of em-









OK, now you think that i have some prolific queens and Nutra Bee abounding...really this is brood n bees from all my hives stacked on some well fed doubles....just could not resist the temptation to post em LOLOLOL

Mike


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I see you drove off with the trailer jack still down! Forgot myself a time or two.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, that is also the lawncare and 4 wheeler trailer....so must have been a dip in the road in town...or the rough terrain at the deer lease.

mike


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Two problems with the photos.

1.wrong color boxes... Good job on the repaint.

2.No open lids to see the pumped up mamas. 

Why the excluder on number one? splits?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Was going to show the lids open, but started getting going and bees were everywhere...really needed to get done. 

There are 3 excluders total....left hive wanted to keep the queen in one chamber. The other one was to keep her from getting into the 2 boxes of brood that i put on top...same for the other hive. 

mike


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

What are the flowers in the field?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Cannot tell you that, all I know is that the bees are covering them.

mike


----------



## Tim Stewart (Jul 19, 2009)

1. Not sky blue
2. The tops aren't quite being pushed off.

Nice anyway.

Tim


----------

